# Titus X Carbon build



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

heres another attempt to build my lightest full suspension and I will be using some parts from my winter project since Cdale is taking forever to ship frames. for the folks that don't like yellow to much pretend is not there  thats what I'm doing till I sand it off. 
stock frame weight is 2269g with Fox RP23, steel bolts and nuts and 2099g with DT Carbon, Ti and Aluminum bolts and nuts.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Slim83 (Nov 2, 2006)

Do you have a full picture of the frame? I could look online but catalog pics sometimes do not do frames justice. It would be nice to see a before and after you sand it.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Slim83 said:


> Do you have a full picture of the frame? I could look online but catalog pics sometimes do not do frames justice. It would be nice to see a before and after you sand it.


forgot to say that it looks 100 times better in person than in pics.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

parts list
frame 10' Titus X Carbon med tuned 2099g
fork Lefty DLR SL w/ mattias carbon steerer and ti bolts 1269
headset ? 
brakes Formula R1 338
rotors scrub 160/140 97
rotor bolts Ti/Al 11
cables Alligator/powercordz ?
cassette aluminum 144
chain kmc 222
cranks lightning 470
ring bolts Al 10
s ring 27t by Mattias
b ring 39t Shimano
f der ?
r der DuraAce 136
grips foam 13
bar TLO 78
qrs Tune 12
seatclamp carbon 7
seat becker 64
seatpost New Ultimate carbon 134
shifters Plasma 153
stem extralite 86
rims Innolites 238 + 241
hubs Extralite ?
spokes ?
tires Rece King 2.2 Supersonic 431 + 437
tubes notubes?
rim strips rox 4
pedals 4Ti 170


----------



## Slim83 (Nov 2, 2006)

sounds like one hell of a build. Are you getting rid of all the yellow or just some?


----------



## XC_racer (Jun 9, 2009)

That frame is beautiful, can't wait to see how it'll turn out. Keep on posting pics.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

thanks Eliflap for the parts :thumbsup: now all I need is the spokes.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Muy bonita! Even with the bright yellow chainstays. Congrats.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Muy bonita! Even with the bright yellow chainstays. Congrats.


gracias! se me adelanto Santa


----------



## tubeglower (Mar 3, 2007)

that looks like an interesting project...


----------



## jranhan (Oct 19, 2008)

juas toda la tropa aqui metida! que pasa que no os llega con light bikes de foromtb???
un saludo!


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks very interesting. 

Personally I think you should have left the Fox RP23 on the frame.

I wonder if anyone can make a carbon fibre canister for the Fox RP23 body to save some weight. 

How many bikes do you have?


----------



## tubeglower (Mar 3, 2007)

Cheers! said:


> Looks very interesting.
> 
> Personally I think you should have left the Fox RP23 on the frame.
> 
> ...


don't agree on that... I've changed the RP23 in my YetiASR Carbon, it was not because the weight. Personally, I consider that for pure XC (I mean competition), it is much beter the DT, you get much control on the shock. But this is a personal way of thinking, I assume many other people prefers the "bob-fox"


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey man,

Is that Lefty hub the 28 or 32 hole? I'm trying to find out the weight of the 32, but I've had no luck so far.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> Looks very interesting.
> 
> Personally I think you should have left the Fox RP23 on the frame.
> 
> ...


I'm going to ride both shocks. a carbon canister would be sweet for the RP23  . 
at the moment I have 6 mtb
Titus X this one might go since I have the carbon now 
Titus X carbon
Titus HCR
No Saint
737 29
Kelly Deluxe
2 road bikes
toyota united
scott
and whenever cannondale decides to ship frames
Flash carbon frame
Flash alloy 29 frame


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

There is going to be a flash alloy 29er?

edit: Just checked out the cannondale wesbite... Too bad you can not get a Flash 29er with an EBB or paragon dropouts. Would make a sweet 29er singlespeed. BB30 + lefty fork and 29 inches of tire... 

I can already dream up the build. Good thing it is not offered as single speed. 

Extralite front hub
Notubes 29er rims
Chris King singlespeed specific rear
SI-SL BB30 crankset w/ FiberLyte chainring
FibreLyte rear singlespeed cog
Easton monkeylight SL bars
Cannondale stem (I think you have to use a cannondale stem for left forks right?)
SLR saddle
EC90 zero offset seatpost
Hope XC Race Brakes
KMCX10SL chain

mmmMMMmmmm


----------



## veritechy (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't sand it. The yellow looks great...


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

BlownCivic said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Is that Lefty hub the 28 or 32 hole? I'm trying to find out the weight of the 32, but I've had no luck so far.


this one is 28 hole. but if you do find it let us know.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> There is going to be a flash alloy 29er?
> 
> edit: Just checked out the cannondale wesbite... Too bad you can not get a Flash 29er with an EBB or paragon dropouts. Would make a sweet 29er singlespeed. BB30 + lefty fork and 29 inches of tire...
> 
> ...


you pretty much read my mind the only thing different would be brakes, I already have martas.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

veritechy said:


> Don't sand it. The yellow looks great...


might as well ride it first right.


----------



## veritechy (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure if you've ever seen speed racer?
Racer X was his older brother. Check out the color of his car:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...r.jpg/198px-Racer_X_and_the_Shootin'_Star.jpg

It's yellow, just like the bike :thumbsup:

Don't sand it, the yellow looks nice. You also see yellow Lamborghini, Ferrari, Corvettes too...sporty


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

got the spokes from Alchemy and should have the wheels built in the next couple days  1422s are no longer made but pillar is coming out with a lighter spoke, can't wait! 
CX-rays will do for now.
CX-rays w/nipples 264g
front Innolite 238
rear Innolite 241
Ultrahub 195
hyperlefty 84 
total 1021g

14 spokes per pic


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Limon how much are innolites?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Why no more pillar pst1422. I thought Jeremy bought a boat load of those spokes in almost all lengths.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

*nikoli8	Limon how much are innolites?*
around 600 euros a pair.

*Cheers!	Why no more pillar pst1422. I thought Jeremy bought a boat load of those spokes in almost all lengths.*
he still got some but not in straight pull and he says they are coming out with a lighter version so will see


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Beautiful frame and build

headset bubu 64g
brakes r1 322g 20.5'' carbon levers and levers clamp
cables Alligator/powercordz I-link uncut



fd dura ace 7900 75g with speen 83g
grips



pedals 152g with alu sleevs and ti springs


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

*wheels*

wheelset weight 1022g


----------



## ritoh (Nov 14, 2009)

Limon said:


> wheelset weight 1022g


:eekster:


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

ritoh said:


> :eekster:


I have to agree! :thumbsup:


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I would like to know just how strong will
those wheels be in real life? Do you think
there will be any issues? They seem awful
light.

Best, John


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

John Kuhl said:


> I would like to know just how strong will
> those wheels be in real life? Do you think
> there will be any issues? They seem awful
> light.
> ...


I'll give a report as soon I have a few rides into them. I have no idea right now.


----------



## Atmos (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Limon, I just collected my wheels from my wheel builder. What tires are you planning to use? I see that the rims do not have beads, are the tires able to hold? I have a pair of furious freds on standby. :thumbsup:


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Are those mini ILinks...


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

nikoli8 said:


> Are those mini ILinks...


yeap they are


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Atmos said:


> Hi Limon, I just collected my wheels from my wheel builder. What tires are you planning to use? I see that the rims do not have beads, are the tires able to hold? I have a pair of furious freds on standby. :thumbsup:


I'm going to use 2.2 race kings. I been thinking that my self :skep:


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

1415chris said:


> yeap they are


are those grips 5.5g?


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

> are those grips 5.5g?


even lighter, I've just put my hands on them
awaiting more precise scale, so will be able to verify their weight, in the worst case scenario will be 11g as advertised


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

BlownCivic said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Is that Lefty hub the 28 or 32 hole? I'm trying to find out the weight of the 32, but I've had no luck so far.


need one ?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Seriously thinking about it. Have you got word on the weight of the 32 spoke version? Also, what spokes would you guys use with a Podium MMX rim? I want to use the Revolutions, because I've had really good experiences with them for the last 3 years. But I'm told the Revos aren't available in straight pull.

Sorry Limon for muscling in on your thread!


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

BlownCivic said:


> Seriously thinking about it. Have you got word on the weight of the 32 spoke version? Also, what spokes would you guys use with a Podium MMX rim? I want to use the Revolutions, because I've had really good experiences with them for the last 3 years. But I'm told the Revos aren't available in straight pull.
> 
> Sorry Limon for muscling in on your thread!


no problem, I'm also building a Tune Prince with a Podium MMX with marwi Ti spokes to compare stiffnes and weight difference with the Extralite/CX-ray/Innolite wheel.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Please excuse my ignorance, but are the CX-Rays steel spokes? Any reason not to go with the Laser (appears to be the same weight, and probably cheaper) other than the aero from the CX-Ray spokes?


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

cx-rays are a bit lighter 1g for 64 as claimed  and they are stronger, that's their point


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

what 1415chris said and yup they're steel.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Limon said:


> wheelset weight 1022g


thats a nice wheelset. What can you say about the wheel lateral and radial stiffness?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

sergio_pt said:


> thats a nice wheelset. What can you say about the wheel lateral and radial stiffness?


the build is not finished yet but I'll let you know


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Limon said:


> the build is not finished yet but I'll let you know


Hurry up. Spring is not far away


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I just noticed the spoke heads on the front wheel. Is there a positive stop on those, or is it just the taper that is stopping them going in further? Any chance they'll slide further into the hole under the stresses of riding, and lead to your wheel constantly going out of true?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

there's no tension yet on that pic, the spoke head will sit on the flange once I tension them.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> Hurry up. Spring is not far away


All I need is a steerer tube I think and I should be done


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks. I thought that might be the case.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Sorry to keep posting in your thread Limon. Found this pic on Ebay Germany. Hyperlefty in 32 hole. Thanks for the pic R2-Bike!


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

BlownCivic said:


> Sorry to keep posting in your thread Limon. Found this pic on Ebay Germany. Hyperlefty in 32 hole. Thanks for the pic R2-Bike!


mi casa es su casa


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Gracias!


----------



## WP Local (Jun 25, 2006)

What is the total weight on the build?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

*lightest or latest?*

*WP Local* What is the total weight on the build?
don't have a final weight yet but will post when finished.

should I go lightest or latest?

plasma shifters + DuraAace der + Ti SL 11-32 cassette 470g

XX shifters + XX der + XX 11-36 cassette 579g


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Limon: how dare you ask?
That´s WW here


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Where did you get the grips ...?


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

http://www.bikeavenue.de/shop/produ...-mit-nur-5-5g-Stueck-ultraleight-weight-.html

On the more precise scale 10.6g still not bad I would say
Cut for gripschifters 7.7g


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Mattias_HellÃ¶re said:


> Limon: how dare you ask?
> That´s WW here


I apologize


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

1415chris said:


> http://www.bikeavenue.de/shop/produ...-mit-nur-5-5g-Stueck-ultraleight-weight-.html
> 
> On the more precise scale 10.6g still not bad I would say
> Cut for gripschifters 7.7g


thanks for the link. do they ship to the US?


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

yep they do, 
let them (Thomas) know what you need and they will give you shipping cost, you can also order over the online store and after receiving your order they will inform you for the shipping fee.


----------



## Bikerbob.com (Jan 14, 2004)

*Finished?*

What has become of this X Carbon project?


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

yeah mun...those pics above looked HOT!


----------



## Bikerbob.com (Jan 14, 2004)

*almost done*

Just got the same frame in white and built it up straightaway.

Not weight conscious, though. And probably way less $$
Gram shaving is an expensive hobby.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Gram shaving as an hobby... yes crazy expensive


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

1415chris said:


> even lighter, I've just put my hands on them
> awaiting more precise scale, so will be able to verify their weight, in the worst case scenario will be 11g as advertised


Where can I buy these? I googled hi-temp grips...hi-temp 42 bike parts......, nothing came uo....


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

http://www.hitemp42.com/ you've got fever

edit
where to buy in Portugal: http://www.tomazzini.com/
and Germany: http://bikeavenue.de/

edit2:
some more: http://www.poison-bikes.net/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=hitemp&x=0&y=0


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks sergio!


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

sweet bike bikerbob :thumbsup: mine should be ready in about a week, I'll post pics asap.


----------



## egebhardt (Nov 16, 2004)

I think you need a longer front brake hose on that white Titus!


----------



## Bikerbob.com (Jan 14, 2004)

*temporary*



egebhardt said:


> I think you need a longer front brake hose on that white Titus!


Didn't finish cutting hoses because I have some white Elixir CR on the way.
Maybe a wider bar.


----------



## purdyboy (Nov 15, 2005)

FWIW, I love the black and yellow frame.
(I would make everything else on the bike as black/dull as possible).

Nice build, good luck with it.


----------



## Velosprocket (Feb 15, 2009)

friendly bump and waiting on finished pic's.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Limon are you done yet? Or did you give up and you are just riding one of your 100s of bikes you already have?


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Any news on your build Limon? What frame size is that? What's the eye-to-eye size of the DT Swiss shock?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> Limon are you done yet? Or did you give up and you are just riding one of your 100s of bikes you already have?


I've been out of the bike world for a couple months and all my bikes are just sitting there :sad: hopefully not for much longer. I'm trying to finish it asap, will post pics when done.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

morrisgarages said:


> Any news on your build Limon? What frame size is that? What's the eye-to-eye size of the DT Swiss shock?


the frame size is medium and the eye to eye is 7.875" :thumbsup: 
are you putting one together?


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

If I had the $$$ I would love to put one together! But I have a Yeti ASR now and I want to replace the shock with a DT Swiss to save some grams.:thumbsup: Can't wait to see your build! Please don't keep us waiting! :drumroll:


----------



## sopwithcamel (Oct 2, 2007)

@ Limon what are you projecting for the final weight of your bike?


----------



## *XJay* (Aug 24, 2008)

@Limon,
You are really pissing me off......where the pciture and the final weight?
Come on, dun keep me waiting...


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

*XJay* said:


> @Limon,
> You are really pissing me off......where the pciture and the final weight?
> Come on, dun keep me waiting...


AGREED.

Sweeeet bike!!!!!!!! And OP, how much money did ya spend (If you care to admit it)?


----------



## pbbreath (Dec 3, 2008)

Any Progress?


----------



## sopwithcamel (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe the UCI caught up with Limon and took his bike away because it was under 15 lbs. I am sure Lance is probably riding it right now.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

No offense, but after reading the first page, and looking at the pics, if you go off of a curb onto pavement, you will break something. Nice full suspension road bike.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

sopwithcamel said:


> Maybe the UCI caught up with Limon and took his bike away because it was under 15 lbs. I am sure Lance is probably riding it right now.


lol! sorry for the wait. the bike is almost done the only thing missing is the front der, I will post pics as soon as I learn how to transfer them from my memory card.


----------



## Bikerbob.com (Jan 14, 2004)

Just a minute-you can build a superlight, state of the art race bike, but can't upload a photo from a memory card?

What are your other ninja skills? Weighing parts doesn't count. Guessing you ride fast.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Final weight? Any guess as to what it is now (without front der.)?


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

<18 lbs.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Bikerbob.com said:


> Just a minute-you can build a superlight, state of the art race bike, but can't upload a photo from a memory card?
> 
> What are your other ninja skills? Weighing parts doesn't count. Guessing you ride fast.


the thing is that I lost the cable that I usually use to transfer the pics :madman: and the memory cars thing is new to me. 
other skills include cooking some very good mexican food


----------



## seppk (Apr 29, 2009)

Stoked to see this build. Also, a little bit late to ask, but why the Titus X? You could have gone with Santa Cruz Blur XC Carbon, MSC Koncept, etc. which are lighter. Just a thought.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

finally some pics, the 7910g includes a heavier project 321 steerer tube and 250g tubes and rim tape. I will be using a Mattias carbon streerer tube and eclipse tubes or notubes sealent.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

more pics


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

where is the front derailleur?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Your stem doesn't look alligned with your front wheel. Are you going to use a Dura Ace front derailleur?

What does it weigh in pounds?

It looks insane!!!


----------



## JuniorPRO (Dec 27, 2009)

I really like your front derailleur.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

You could probably save 3 grams by pulling all of the nipples on the tires off one by one


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

nice!!!

Can´t wait to see it completely finished...


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

hardtailkid said:


> Your stem doesn't look alligned with your front wheel. Are you going to use a Dura Ace front derailleur?
> 
> What does it weigh in pounds?
> 
> It looks insane!!!


7910g in pounds is 17.4lbs

I'll say it again Limon, SWEET build, I bet it just flies on the trails


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks nice! 
It's like a wasp, black, yellow and flying.

Can you give some feedback on the wheels?


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Does the weight figure in the changes u need to make.. Carbon steerer and Tubes
definitley a rideable build...
Very curious of your in put on innolites after 6 months or so..


----------



## Bikerbob.com (Jan 14, 2004)

*Post on Titus forum*

Might be fun to see the response from some of the Clydes on the Titus forum. Or the 5"-6" travel crowd that likes to post their FTM, Motolites and El Guapos.

Beauty. Think it's raceable?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

seppk said:


> Stoked to see this build. Also, a little bit late to ask, but why the Titus X? You could have gone with Santa Cruz Blur XC Carbon, MSC Koncept, etc. which are lighter. Just a thought.


I've been on a racer X since 00' and the the only frame that wants to make me change is the mach 4 but it's to heavy for now.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

forgot to say that the bike is not tuned yet and I'm waiting for a XX front der. the weight is for the bike as is, when I change the tubes, rim tape, steerer tube and ad the front der it should stay around the same weight I think. I'll keep you guys posted on the wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## Velosprocket (Feb 15, 2009)

Limon said:


> I've been on a racer X since 00' and the the only frame that wants to make me change is the mach 4 but it's to heavy for now.


Have you considered a 29er?


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

29er sucks... lol


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

wow


----------



## stefano_cercone (Sep 30, 2009)

Where did you got the Formula brakes with BLACK pistons caps and bolts???


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

What rotors are those? Scrubs? Stans????


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

hardtailkid said:


> What rotors are those? Scrubs? Stans????


Scrubs.

Stan's arnt made anymore. Stan's rotors were also gold with a black spider.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

So it's official. Your rotors cost more than my bike (I got it on sale)


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Velosprocket said:


> Have you considered a 29er?


I do have a 29er hardtail that I'm trying at the moment but no fs yet.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

stefano_cercone said:


> Where did you got the Formula brakes with BLACK pistons caps and bolts???


got them from Eliflap.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> wow


!


----------



## seppk (Apr 29, 2009)

So you are putting an XX front mech. on? why not a road front mech like Red or Dura-ace? Saves weight over the beefy XX and works fine. Also, If you decideto keep with the yellow painted frame, why not do some custom paint/stickers on the fork to make it match? Then the bike would look even more like a stinging badass-bike-bee-ubermoster. Nice work.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

So you are putting an XX front mech. on? why not a road front mech like Red or Dura-ace? 
*I have a DA somewhere I'll try it first *

Saves weight over the beefy XX and works fine. Also, If you decideto keep with the yellow painted frame, why not do some custom paint/stickers on the fork to make it match?
*paint and stickers would bee extra weight  *

Then the bike would look even more like a stinging badass-bike-bee-ubermoster. Nice work.


----------



## seppk (Apr 29, 2009)

Limon said:


> So you are putting an XX front mech. on? why not a road front mech like Red or Dura-ace?
> *I have a DA somewhere I'll try it first *
> 
> Saves weight over the beefy XX and works fine. Also, If you decideto keep with the yellow painted frame, why not do some custom paint/stickers on the fork to make it match?
> ...


True, true. Next step is to create a new lightweight paint/clear-coat! Have you thought about using a shrunken down light-weight tube to use on the fork rather than the standard rubber gasket currently on the lefty? I think Eliflap did it on one of his builds and it saved a pretty good ammount of weight... looks kinda funky though.


----------

